# Relocating from South Africa to Dubai



## Debbie Holmes (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi, I'm Debbie, we are moving from South Africa to Dubai later this year. My daughter is currently studying at the Swiss Hotel School in Johannesburg, South Africa. Does anybody have ANY info on hotel schools in Dubai and what areas they are in? I would also like recommendations on private high schools with the British curriculum. 

I would really appreciate some feedback


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

what is a hotel school?


----------



## Debbie Holmes (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Geordie

My daughters aim is to be a chef. A hotel school covers all aspects of tourism and hospitality.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

nope there is nothing like that here, not that I am aware off. There is the American University of Dubai and some other places over at Knowledge Village, do a search on the internet for all the businesses that are based there.


----------



## c.rupp (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi 

I am relocating to Dubai in June with my husband and young baby from 
Sun City Resort South Africa.

What we know as a hotel school in South Africa they have the following: 
The Emirates Academy of hospitality management 
They are associated with Ecole hoteliere de Lausanne, Switserland. 
Go to their site for detailed info as I am having difficulty to post the website link on this reply. 
They are situated in Dubai and is part of the Jumeirah group.

I hope this will help.


----------



## Debbie Holmes (Mar 11, 2008)

Geordie Armani said:


> nope there is nothing like that here, not that I am aware off. There is the American University of Dubai and some other places over at Knowledge Village, do a search on the internet for all the businesses that are based there.


Thanks Geordie, I will definitely look in those.


----------



## Debbie Holmes (Mar 11, 2008)

c.rupp said:


> Hi
> 
> I am relocating to Dubai in June with my husband and young baby from
> Sun City Resort South Africa.
> ...


Hi, thank you so much, I hadn't heard of The Emirates Academy of hospitality management. Good luck with your move in June. We're leaving sometime in August. Take care. Debbie


----------

